# How About A Round Of "atta Boy" For Matt?



## tmarks11 (Jul 4, 2015)

Seems like he is having a rough weekend.  

Looking at all the recent posts from new owners, it seems like he has been working overtime to get machines out the door.

Lets hear it...


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 4, 2015)

I'll do better than than. When I got my new PM25 mill, about three weeks ago. I noticed that I had two forward speeds and no reverse.  I emailed Matt, he said he'd look into it. I got two or three emails that he hadn't forgotten about me, then at the first of this week, he wrote saying he was sending me a new card.  I got it Thursday and put it in.  Hooray, I had forward and reverse, but....speed was odd, low started about 400 and went to 2100, high peaked at 3400. I wrote, he immediately replied that there were pots inside the card (it really was a heavy duty heat sink with  a large number of electronic components on it) that would adjust the speed.  I couldn't ID the pots he spoke of so I sent a picture, he told me were to look and sure enough, there they were. I played with it for a while, and got low down to 36 rpm. At that speed, the motor is stepping, moving a jerk at a time. by 90 rpm it smooths out, but nowhere can I stop it by holding a chuck mounted in the spindle. Before, a slitting saw at 200 stalled when it touched the work.  

Kudos to Matt, personal service is not unusual  with Quality Machine Tools.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 4, 2015)

+1


----------



## Swerdk (Jul 5, 2015)

Matt I know you were very stressed with all the different lathes that just came in and then a month from now more coming in .I look forward to getting my lathe in the beginning of August .I appreciate you getting back to me on all your emails in a very timely manner.  I am impressed with your company thank you for the privilege of buying my lathe from you

1236 come to papa!!!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 5, 2015)

Haha Hey thanks guys, rough weekend with a few things, but does not matter at all, everyone else is great, no problems at all here.  

     Just catching up on some odds and ends here over the weekend, we will be shipping a lot of machines out again over the next few weeks.  
  I get so much more done on Sundays here when no one else is around. Come Monday morning, its a whole different story when everyone else comes back in to work. 

 And looking at some of the pictures that you guys post on here, it always amazes me looking at some of the work that you guys do and some of the shops you have. There is some real talent here, it is really nice to see. Back when I worked in machine shops and in comparing the work we did, these were places where some machinists have been doing it for 30 years, and they couldn't produce as good of work as some of you do. 

 If anybody needs anything, you know where to find me! 

 By the way, if anyone knows anybody in Pittsburgh who knows this kind of machinery, let me know. I am looking to hire someone to help out, and have been, but the people I find just do not seem to have a clue. I don't want someone who is the typical customer service person who answers the phone, give a scripted answer, but does not really know whats going on.  I want someone good who understands this kind of thing and is good, and I am really picky about it. Many of you guys know the machinery pretty well, there has to be someone around here right?


----------



## tcarrington (Jul 5, 2015)

Love my new PM25MV. QMT provides the best customer service I have come across. Love the machine too. Gotta go make chips and useful gadgets.


----------



## KenL (Jul 5, 2015)

Matts the man! Thanks for the great service Matt.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 5, 2015)

qualitymachinetools said:


> Back when I worked in machine shops and in comparing the work we did, these were places where some machinists have been doing it for 30 years, and they couldn't produce as good of work as some of you do.



No offense to anyone here, but just because someone has been doing something for 30 years, it doesn't mean anything other than they have been doing something for 30 years. I had a firmware engineer get all up in my face one time (NOT one of mine) and loudly proclaim that he's been doing this for 20 years and that he's an expert. I calmly replied that no, based on the code examples you've shown me, the only thing you've been doing for 20 years is a half-arsed job. And no, I didn't hire him.

Oh, and Matt: In a few years could you please have a nice little 9x42 or slightly larger from Taiwan?


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 6, 2015)

That is absolutely the truth about the 30 years, I guess when you do it for a hobby and its interesting to you, or if you are just doing it because you have to for a job, that makes a difference too.

 And I have some good news for you, the 942/949 versions of those millse are something I have carried for a while now, but just not on the web site. I have more of them on the way, coming in 3-4 weeks!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 6, 2015)

Dude, I said a "few years", not a few weeks.


----------



## kennyv (Jul 6, 2015)

I said it once and ill say it again ....   *****Matts A top shelf guy ******
 Btw I grew up in a business worked there from age 7-1/2 to 18 .. My Boss taught me the business from ground up .. He taught me every aspect of the business  well esp  in how to take care of customers . My boss would go out of his way to get anything any part anywhere  , if we didn't have it in stock hed get it 1-2 days . He even went to junk yards to pull out parts. Keepem little pin clips ect ... in his pocket till the customer returned .  "Yup" he taught me well  

Matts that type of guy im used to dealing with cuz I would give the same service .    I can see he needs a good  lead man to help him out make him that much better. But ya have to grow and mold that type of worker . Not to brag but many of jobs they called me the key man.

Id love to be a part of the business selling fixing machinery .. and retire with a guy like that ... but the only prob is he needs to move his shop south so I can take the winters and go fishin year round ..  how bout it Matt we have a deal ? ..im loyal can run a business if need be , take care of costumers shop inventory, if ya want ill even take up Chinese and go over seas  for ya lol....... Ohh   and  don't need much but some food and pay the mortgage and after the mad  rush  of contaners  perhaps  a day off fishin to refresh .
My best to you my friend 
 Kenny V


----------



## Falcon67 (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm scheming for a 9x42 also - someday.  Having seen what people here are getting for the $, I think PM would be the first choice.  If I can get some time freed up, I may bug you  (Matt) about that web site thing.  We manage a couple of commercial sites here, maybe can help.


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 7, 2015)

Matt was awesome to deal with and although I have had my machines for a year now I love hearing how people are still happy with his customer service.  I asked a lot of questions and he was always available to answer them and got back with me in a timely, professional manner.  The one small incident with a handle on my mill was addressed quickly and Matt had one in the mail the next day.

I wish other companies would take a lesson from Matt @ QMT on customer service.

Mike.


----------



## Dan_S (Jul 7, 2015)

Falcon67 said:


> If I can get some time freed up, I may bug you  (Matt) about that web site thing.  We manage a couple of commercial sites here, maybe can help.



I agree, got to get him on a customized version of WordPress or something.


----------

